# Stuck T Top



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

So I FINALLY got a 300. Its so pretty!  And its turbo charged! And it has T Tops! But the driver side, the little lock/unlock swtich doesn't move and the handle doesn't pull open and I can't remove the T Top. The passenger side took a little work itself but it opens and closes now. What do I do? Also I feel stupid but there is a little knob on the console in the front between both seats. Is this for the shocks or something? The lettering is kind of faded. What is this? And how can I be sure it operates properly. It only has three positions and its closer to the passenger side seat. It looks like a shock or some kind of mechanism is above it. And Ill ask this. There is a "security" light that flashes on and off. I have never dealt with security systems but does this always flash? Also the lights on the car at night, ALL of them will pulsate as the car runs. Battery? Alternator?


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh by the way, I realize there is a different key for the t tops. I don't have one. The only key I have is for the doors and ignition. The ignition key doesn't seem to fit the t tops so I will assume there was once a different key for them.


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

The ttop does have a different key for them, if you have lost it, it is gone...My local nissan dealer wanted to charge me 1200 a side for new ttops (which they cant even get) as they are out of production..obviously... Hopefully for you its not locked and just needs some coaxing... As for your lights, most likely a battery or alternator issue.. If it was your alternator though your car would eventually die after a short time of this occuring. Possibly a different electrical issue all together. The security light will always be there... When your door is open it will flash and once you close an lock the door it waill stay on for 30 seconds or so and then go away, once it goes away your security system is armed. Hope this helps, keep us posted on the electrical issue !!


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry, to answer your question regarding the shock absorber controls.. These are for the shocks and come stock on turbo models of the z31..


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

Can someone tell me which way the locks on the t tops should be to be considered locked and unlocked?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

eishiba said:


> Oh by the way, I realize there is a different key for the t tops. I don't have one. The only key I have is for the doors and ignition. The ignition key doesn't seem to fit the t tops so I will assume there was once a different key for them.


Depends on what year you have.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

oh sorry. 85.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes. Different key for the T-Tops vs the rest of the car.

ZBUM's Z31 Differences Page


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

So according to that, the key that goes into mine, is the same key head style that goes into any other z31. The cuts however are different though right?


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Not necessarily.. Oddly enough I know someone who has an 88 z31 and the key to start that car also unlocks and starts my car and mine is an 86. Figure that one out!?! ... Good thing hes a friend of mine haha


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

eishiba said:


> So according to that, the key that goes into mine, is the same key head style that goes into any other z31. The cuts however are different though right?


Not even remotely. What are you reading?


> The 1985 and 1986 models had a *smaller* black headed key for the t-tops.





86z31 said:


> Not necessarily.. Oddly enough I know someone who has an 88 z31 and the key to start that car also unlocks and starts my car and mine is an 86. Figure that one out!?! ... Good thing hes a friend of mine haha


Worn out tumblers in your car.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Not even remotely. What are you reading?
> 
> All 300ZX models can use the same key styles provided they are cut to the proper key codes.
> 
> From your site you posted. Can you define key style? Key code should be which specific blank key is used to cut to match right? Wrong?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

eishiba said:


> AZ-ZBum said:
> 
> 
> > Not even remotely. What are you reading?
> ...


See the picture of all the keys? They'll all work in any 300ZX (actually, in any Nissan of that era). So the Z32 keys will fit in a Z31 lock cylinder (or any other Nissan made in the 80s and 90s). But the t-top keys for 85 and 86 models are different. I made sure that was very clearly spelled out. Why did you skip that?

The key code is what the dealership (or locksmith) uses to cut the appropriate teeth for the key.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry I have bad reading comprehension. Thats why I repeat things back. So it sounds like im screwed cause each key is cut differently. I suppose I could cut them at the lock and remove them that way and just buy new t-tops lol. Also I have a question referring to the electrical issue. How much cca/ca does everyone have in their battery? Reason I ask is because when I got the car we had to jump it to get it off the truck. Once it was started I drove it around the block home and turned it off and tried to start it again and it wouldn't start. So i took the battery out of my 91 corolla being its top post also and tried it. The car started. The battery in my corolla is like maybe 600cca. I wasn't sure if the battery from it wasn't strong enough to keep the 300 running and that was why the car lights all pulsate. If it was the alternator wouldn't the car eventually die? I drove it a little today. A good 20 minutes or so and it never died. And I know the battery in my corolla is good cause its my daily driver. Any thoughts?


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

It almost seems as if your alternator is bad. It could be that the old battery didn't have enough power to turn the engine over, but had enough to power the engine while you were driving it. You should be able to take your battery and alternator to the local auto parts store and have them both tested. That should give you a better idea of what the source of the problem is.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

So I was driving along today and I heard what sounded like plastic rubbing coming from the rear passenger side. I started thinking now what could be sounding like that coming from the drums? I checked the tire and nothing was coming from it. I saw I am missing a lug nut but I doubt that is it. Then I looked through the holes in the rim and saw...a caliper? These things have disk brakes in both front and back? I still don't know what would cause a sound like that. It doesn't seem to speed up with the car but it does stop when you push the brakes.


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Worn out tumblers in your car.[/QUOTE]

What are the chances that this ONE key for a different Z opens my car but my other two friends with Z's cant. If the tumblers were worn out shouldnt that mean most other Z keys would be able to open and start the car.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Have you ever compared the teeth on the keys? 

My Z31 key would operate my friend's 91 Nissan truck, but not the other way around. Could just be one set of tumblers or more than one.


----------



## jevans33 (Sep 18, 2011)

*T-top keys*

I own a '84 300zx Turbo, the 50th anniversary edition, and my t-tops have a cylinder key that resembles a old freezer key. But the best way to test your alternator is to start the car and then remove the battery, if it dies then its bad, if it continues to run its something else


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

jevans33 said:


> I own a '84 300zx Turbo, the 50th anniversary edition, and my t-tops have a cylinder key that resembles a old freezer key.


Those are aftermarket locks.


jevans33 said:


> But the best way to test your alternator is to start the car and then remove the battery, if it dies then its bad, if it continues to run its something else


DO NOT DO THIS IF YOU LIKE YOUR CAR. This is the way idiots kill their ECUs.

THE BEST WAY TO TEST YOUR ALTERNATOR is to take it to an auto parts store that will test your alternator properly with a machine. You can do it in or out of the car.

DO NOT DISCONNECT YOUR BATTERY WHILE YOUR CAR IS RUNNING.


----------

